

URL Scheme - How to Gather URL Scheme - banana69

Dear Hacker News citizen,<p>I am currently creating a launcher app for iPhone, similar to Launch Center by App Cubby http://appcubby.com/launch-center/.<p>I am having trouble launching few apps on my iPhone with the launcher app that I am developing.<p>Is there any way to make sure my launcher app with launch every possible apps?<p>I asked my friend and he said that I must gather all of the URL schemes of all existing iPhone apps, is that true?<p>I do understand that I will need to gather URL schemes so my launcher app will detect what apps the user have on his iPhone.<p>It would be very helpful if I can get an idea how to gather URL schemes of iPhone apps!<p>Is there an existing API of URL schemes?<p>Again, thank you very much for your time and kindness :)!
======
chc
This would be a better question for Stack Overflow or something like it.
Hacker News is a tech news links-and-comments site with "Ask" as a minor
feature. Stack Overflow is an actual programming Q&A site.

